# Something is up...stealth vapers.



## Puff&Pass (21/6/15)

I have noticed that not too many folks vape in my hometown...the ones that do are about 90% of the people I introduced it to. Buuuuuut...I wen't through 3 of my local shops day before yesterday and I swear the Clycerine racks are empty...OK grocer...nada...Friendly Grocer...nada...found one 100ml bottle left at spar in a neighbouring town. So there are definitely stealth DIYers over here, or a lot of new born babies.

Yet I'm getting the feel that I'll be seeing some pensticks poppin up all over the place soon, when they get out of the closet...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff&Pass (21/6/15)

Maybe I should suggest to the shop keepers to increase their Clycerine shelve size to the same size as the cigarette shelves...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

I personally know about 10 new vapers that I have invited to this forum, but they never signed up, so I guess it would be the same all over. Some people are just not online forum material. So if they want to vape in secret, let them. It's a good thing not to smoke

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

I know I am a noob at vaping, but learning so very quickly, but when I read "Clycerine", I thought, "Oh No, what is this now", but thanks @Puff&Pass, I now do understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

Try President Hyper or Spar...... I cleaned out President Hyper's shelves last month

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (21/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Try President Hyper or Spar...... I cleaned out President Hyper's shelves last month


I knew the Viper had some finger in this pie....wakakakaka.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Try President Hyper or Spar...... I cleaned out President Hyper's shelves last month



OH! So that was you?! 

I must've gotten there just after you. Went straight for the VG and found nothing! You.......you.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

